# Architecture which uses light other than just for illumination



## westisbest (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi.

Could anybody suggest any buildings they can think of, which use light (prefer natural) as part of design.

I am thinking the way in which Tadao Ando does in his Church of Light, Osaka.
Maybe Liberskind in Berlin with his Jewish museum.

Just interesting and powerful use of light in architecture basically.

Cheers.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Good question. Using light as an architectural element has always been a test of greatness and I'm curious to see some modern examples. There are only a few examples in the past, like the gothic stained glass, Borromini's dome at the San Carlo alle Quattro Fontane or the oculus of the Pantheon dome.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Just seen this on another thread here:



little universe said:


> *Reading Between the Lines by Gijs Van Vaerenbergh Architects*
> *Looz, Limburg, Belgium*
> From Archdaily.com


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

it's often used in sacred buildings

few that comes in mind:

le corbusier, ronchamp chapel










mario botta tel aviv synagogue










mogno church










vicens ramos santa monica church











a lot more here:
http://pinterest.com/robertdavidov/architecture-religious/


----------



## cemoyer5236 (Dec 18, 2012)

Could anybody suggest any buildings they can think of, which use light (prefer natural) as part of design.

I am thinking the way in which Tadao Ando does in his Church of Light, Osaka.
Maybe Liberskind in Berlin with his Jewish museum.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The memorial for the Victims of War and Tyranny, Berlin:


----------



## Handymen (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Cathedral of light









http://gildedterror.blogspot.com/2011_08_01_archive.html









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_light









http://www.kubiss.de/kulturreferat/reichsparteitagsgelaende/englisch/zeppelinfeld.htm


----------



## tanklv (Mar 14, 2009)

Beinecke Rare Book Library, Yale University, New Haven, Connecticut, USA
Gordon Bunshaft (Buffalo, NY), SOM (Skidmore, Owings & Merrill)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Mortensrud church, Oslo*

Mortensrud Church, Oslo, Norway. 














































All pictures taken from archdaily: http://www.archdaily.com/1929/mortensrud-church-jsa/


----------

